# How I beat anxiety and existential thinking



## Guest (Dec 31, 2013)

Before DP/DR set in I was having constant panic attacks, but I had no idea what they were at the time, so I convinced my self I had heart diseases. I went to the doctors and described my symptoms and they gave my a thyroid test and a blood test which came back showing nothing. So, I was at a loss until I actually learned what a panic attack was about 5 months after they started, and then DP/DR set in as well.

For me the key to getting out of anxiety, panic attacks and existential thinking was a simple piece of advice that can be found plastered all over this forum; do everything you would as if anxiety did not exist. The first time I heard that, I took it to heart. Even though I felt like total shit for the first few months I did everything as normally as possible; I went to school, went out with friends, went for walks in the park, all while feeling the worst I ever had in my entire life. It was a slow, gradual process, but after a while the anxiety faded, and I stopped caring about all the existential questions, and with those two issues out of the way my feelings of DP/DR lessened substantially; they hardly bother me anymore.

Another important aspect to recovering from anxiety and existential thinking was recognizing that it had a cause. All though I was in denial, I had a lot of stress and suffering in my life, and once I began to accept that fact, the anxiety that I felt turned out to be fear and painful emotions that I was repressing. At that point the existential thinking ceased. I no longer needed to redirect my fear onto nonsense thinking.

My social anxiety that used to be crippling has improved dramatically as well. I've made more friends while having DP/DR then I ever have over the course of my life.I have even had romantic relationships which would have been impossible for only a year ago. Having DP/DR gave me the push I needed to start concurring my fears.

Over all, the most important thing to take away from this is that if you believe you can't do something then you won't be able to do it. I've come this far because I never believed that anxiety or DP/DR could stop me. I never stopped doing the things I loved because I felt disconnected, and now I feel a connection with them once again.


----------



## SheWontFollow (Apr 16, 2013)

Great to hear you've recovered so well, very happy for you.


----------



## stellahill (Aug 3, 2016)

Hello, If you want to beat anxiety, from my point of view you should know what anxiety is?, what cause anxiety?. 
You can click this link to get more information: http://howtocontrolanxiety.net/

It also introduces you some methods, that help controlling anxiety. All materials are natural. Thus, they are safe and convenient. 
Good luck


----------

